# asyncReadFromPPP: Input/output error

## Blaubaer

I can't get my ppp connection to work anymore  :Sad: 

I dont know what i did wrong, but after a reboot suddenly i got a timeout. The problem exists for 4 days

now. I tried kernels 2.6.12-r9 and 2.6.13-r2, both with ppp as modules and compiled in, i reemerged ppp

and rp-pppoe, did adsl-setup etc.

ifconfig -a show that eth0 is accesible and if i do a adsl-start the modem-lights flash.

The dsl-connection itself works, im posting this from knoppix on the the same machine.

in /etc/conf.d/net i have

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

and tried to put in

adsl_user_eth0="myusername"

(which i didnt need before, but it didnt help anyway)

Anyone?

Heres the output of DEBUG=1 adsl-start.

(I changed the username)

```
---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Fr Okt  7 18:13:33 CEST 2005

Output of uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #3 Fri Oct 7 17:58:48 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0C:6E:28:1F:18  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:67 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:2940 (2.8 Kb)  TX bytes:2311 (2.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0x6000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:79500 (77.6 Kb)  TX bytes:79500 (77.6 Kb)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ide_scsi               14212  0 

nvidia               3703688  20 

joydev                  8192  0 

ppp_synctty             7872  0 

ppp_async               8960  0 

ppp_generic            23764  2 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6208  1 ppp_generic

forcedeth              16960  0 

sr_mod                 14052  0 

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags   MSS Fenster irtt Iface

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 195.50.140.252

nameserver 195.50.140.250

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=myrealusername

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p

/var/run/-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 1000 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth

default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach  mtu 1492 mru 1492

noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user myrealusername lcp-echo-interval 250 lcp-echo-failure 5   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 8

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/11

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x1dc63f9c>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x6dcc6b1>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x2c <auth chap MD5>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x1dc63f9c>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2d <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x6dcc6b1>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x2d <auth pap>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2e <mru 1492> <magic 0x6dcc6b1>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2e <mru 1492> <magic 0x6dcc6b1>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x1dc63f9c]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2f]

LCP terminated by peer

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2f]

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 1000 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-18034/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 18093

sending SIGTERM to process 18093

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 719: Input/output error

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Extract from /var/log/messages

Fr Okt  7 18:13:42 CEST 2005

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

18:13:33.229 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 ad 46 00 00               .........F..

18:13:33.243 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 24

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

01 03 00 04 ad 46 00 00 01 02 00 08 6b 61 72 62   .....F......karb

72 30 30 32 01 01 00 00                           r002....

18:13:33.243 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 ad 46 00 00               .........F..

18:13:33.264 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADS sess-id 719 length 24

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 ad 46 00 00 01 02 00 08   .........F......

6b 61 72 62 72 30 30 32                           karbr002

18:13:34.223 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 16

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 01 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 1d c6 3f 9c   .!............?.

18:13:34.233 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 21

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

c0 21 01 2c 00 13 01 04 05 d4 03 05 c2 23 05 05   .!.,.........#..

06 06 dc c6 b1                                    .....

18:13:34.234 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 11

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 04 2c 00 09 03 05 c2 23 05                  .!.,.....#.

18:13:34.234 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 16

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 1d c6 3f 9c   .!............?.

18:13:34.245 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 20

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

c0 21 01 2d 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.-.........#..

06 dc c6 b1                                       ....

18:13:34.246 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 10

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 04 2d 00 08 03 04 c0 23                     .!.-.....#

18:13:34.257 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 16

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

c0 21 01 2e 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 06 dc c6 b1   .!..............

18:13:34.257 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 16

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 02 2e 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 06 dc c6 b1   .!..............

18:13:34.257 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 10

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 09 00 00 08 1d c6 3f 9c                     .!......?.

18:13:34.257 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 12

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

80 21 01 01 00 0a 03 06 00 00 00 00               .!..........

18:13:34.273 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 6

SourceAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7 DestAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18

c0 21 05 2f 00 04                                 .!./..

18:13:34.273 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 719 length 6

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

c0 21 06 2f 00 04                                 .!./..

18:13:42.281 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 719 length 59

SourceAddr 00:0c:6e:28:1f:18 DestAddr 00:30:88:01:23:e7

01 03 00 04 ad 46 00 00 02 03 00 2f 52 50 2d 50   .....F...../RP-P

50 50 6f 45 3a 20 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 63 61 6c   PPoE: System cal

6c 20 65 72 72 6f 72 3a 20 49 6e 70 75 74 2f 6f   l error: Input/o

75 74 70 75 74 20 65 72 72 6f 72                  utput error

```

----------

## Reikinio

First thing is to double check that all the configuration is ok, 

then

By any chance are you using a switch ?

If the answer is yes:

Try this,  tail -f /var/log/messages  and enter adsl-start

Enter this and try again: 

ifconfig eth0 down

then use 'ethtool' and set this:   speed 10|100|1000 ,  duplex to full,  autoneg to off, 

and enter adsl-start again, 

just a shot in the dark, good luck

Ps: Inspect why it works on Knoppix and it doesnt on your gentoo system,

----------

